# Boston to Vermont (smuggler's Notch)



## bailey (Feb 19, 2013)

We are flying into Boston and were planning on renting a car and driving to Smugglers Notch after a week on the Cape.    I had read it was 3 hours but upon further investigation, it looks like its closer to 4 or 5.  We were going to rent the car round trip out of Boston therefore saving something like $400+ on oneway rental car fees but now that I see that it's such a distance I'm rethinking this.  Train is 8 hours and arrives late at night making renting a car difficult (I assume).  Airfare is about $170 each to fly there from Boston.  Costco rental car rate for 2 weeks with one way rental in $1200+ (OUCH).  

Suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Feb 19, 2013)

When would you be doing this?  There is a seasonally closed road going from Stowe to Smuggs.  If you are planning the trip during snow season it can be hard.  Let us know though and we can give better suggestions.


----------



## bailey (Feb 19, 2013)

September 28 through October 5th.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Where are you flying in from ? Have you made your reservations yet ?

You can save about an hour+  flying into Manchester, NH if that helps. It's about 3 and a quarter hours driving from there.

Montreal is about 2 hours and Burlington, Vt. is about 45 mins.

Greyhound runs from South Station, possibly Logan Airport (not sure of this) to Burlington, Vt.  for about $20 one way (non refundable).

http://www.routefriend.com/route?fr...,+South+Burlington,+VT&date=Sat,+Sep+28,+2013


----------



## bailey (Feb 19, 2013)

Flying from San Diego.  Haven't made reservations yet.  

I'll check out the other airports and bus schedules.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 19, 2013)

bailey said:


> Flying from San Diego.  Haven't made reservations yet.
> 
> I'll check out the other airports and bus schedules.  Thanks for the info.




  You're welcome.
  Flying into Montreal can add another great locale for your vacation, but rental cars may be pricier due to the international aspect of crossing into Vermont. Not sure if there's a levy for that. If you do the Montreal trek, please allow a couple more days if possible. What a fantastic city.
  I am searching my memory banks for you.
  My Ex and I had a home in Quechee, Vt. for years (he has it now). If you can extend your vacation a day earlier and a day later, you can take a leisurely drive through NH and VT.. That's not always possible, but sometimes it is.

Oh: Greyhound from Montreal to Burlington schedule here:  https://www.greyhound.com/farefinder/step2.aspx


----------



## winnipiseogee (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey Bailey - 

It is true if you can fly into Manchester NH your life will be a lot easier.  The total driving will be the same because its longer to go from Manch to the Cape but the Manchester Airport is WAY easier to get in and out of and its typically a lot cheaper to rent a car out of that location.

On the driving front I would say that unless you have a medical condition your best choice is just making the 4.5 hr drive.  I live in the area and there really are not any better options.   It is a long but very pretty drive and as long as you avoid Boston anywhere near rush hour its a very easy drive to make.  

I lived in Cali for a long time and driving in New England isn't anywhere near as unpleasant as driving in SoCal!

Although I love Montreal I would avoid flying through there as its going to make for a long trip.  Even the Burlington airport is about an hour from Smuggs which is what makes it hard to fly there.

You have picked and AMAZING time to be there though.  We are at Smuggs 2 weeks before you.  We love that time of year for visiting VT!

Best of Luck!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 19, 2013)

bailey said:


> Flying from San Diego.  Haven't made reservations yet.
> 
> I'll check out the other airports and bus schedules.  Thanks for the info.



I would definitely plan on having a car when you are at Smuggs. You really need a car to get around and see the area and all it has to offer, unless you decide to go on one or two of the escorted excursions the resort offers. I will be there that week as well. It is a wonderful time of year up there.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 19, 2013)

I was there Memorial Day week last year. Almost nothing was open at the resort.  So you should double check to see where you can eat at the resort.  It's quite isolated so you will need a car to get there, and a car to get to a grocery store, and a car to go out for most dinners.  And the resort is large.  When we were there I didn't notice any shuttles.  We were at the top of the hill and it was a long walk just to get to the entrance of the resort.  There are a couple of places that you can walk to for dinner if you enjoy walking.

You might want to make a day out of the trip there.  Stop several times and enjoy the scenery or other local attractions.  We took a stop at the King Arthur Flour store.  They have a bakery and you could have lunch there.  If the trip there is too long for you to drive in a day, maybe you can go 1/2 way and stay overnight before continuing on.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Decent rental car prices at Manchester and Burlington airports.


----------



## bailey (Feb 19, 2013)

We were definitely planning on renting a car.  We were just figuring out a way to avoid the one way rental fee by either driving back to Boston (or maybe now Manchester) or now considering renting for one week, returning car then taking bus to Burlington and then renting from there????

Our itinerary is flying in to Boston/Manchester (?) on 9/20.  Renting car and driving to Cape.  Have week in Cape Cod.  Driving to Boston on 9/27 and staying one night.   Week at Smugglers Notch begins 9/28.  Originally planning on driving there but now rethinking it.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Did not realize that you were staying at the Cape first.

Can you fly into Boston and fly home from Manchester for a decent airfare ?

You can even fly into Providence and return from Manchester. This could be cheaper depending on the airline.

How expensive is the dropping off of the car at a different location up here ?  I was charged $90 in Florida (picked up in Orlando, dropped off at Miami) and didn't think that was too bad. Just curious.


----------



## bailey (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll check....but wouldn't I still end up paying the one way car rental fee?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 19, 2013)

bailey said:


> I'll check....but wouldn't I still end up paying the one way car rental fee?



 Yes, but the cost:benefit may be worth it.


----------



## bailey (Feb 19, 2013)

If we were to,take the bus to Burlington, would we be able to obtain a rental car from there?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 19, 2013)

bailey said:


> If we were to,take the bus to Burlington, would we be able to obtain a rental car from there?



  Yes, there are car rental agencies in Burlington, Vt and at BTV.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe the resort can offer some advice on car rentals and info re: where the bus stop is in relation to Smuggs.


----------



## bailey (Feb 19, 2013)

Cost for car rental with pick up in Boston and drop off in Burlington is $1200.  (Maybe I should let them know that I wasn't planning on BUYING the car!)

Cost for one week rental from manchester is $277
Cost for one week rental in Burlington is $210.

Haven't checked Providence yet......


----------



## bailey (Feb 19, 2013)

Good ideas...I'll call the resort tomorrow.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 19, 2013)

I believe that the Greyhound stop in Burlington is at the airport. This is good as there are car rentals at the airport.

http://www.newenglandtravelplanner.com/transport/bus/vt_transit.html


Also, Google " car rentals Burlington, Vt. ". This will give you a list of the many car rental agencies at Burlington airport.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 19, 2013)

bailey said:


> Cost for car rental with pick up in Boston and drop off in Burlington is $1200.  (Maybe I should let them know that I wasn't planning on BUYING the car!)
> 
> Cost for one week rental from manchester is $277
> Cost for one week rental in Burlington is $210.
> ...



 Who are you using ? I got a much lower quote using Enterprise: pick up in Boston and return to Manchester. About $880.


----------



## bailey (Feb 19, 2013)

That would work out good if we decide on that option.  That would Car rental for 1 week with pick up in Boston airport $410.  Quite a bit more.


----------



## bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

It was enterprise through Costco but I put in drop off Burlington not Manchester...perhaps that's where the extra cost comes in.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Using Enterprise, pick up Boston on 9/20 and returning car to MHT (Manchester) on Oct. 5th, a compact, was $866 without coupons or other discounts.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 20, 2013)

You can get from Logan Airport to Manchester, NH using these folks,

http://www.flightlineinc.com/


----------



## bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the information.  I'm sure I'll have more questions tomorrow.....


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lots of choices................. hmmm, what's best for you ?
Don't forget to factor in the wear & tear on you AND Boston drivers !


----------



## DanM (Feb 20, 2013)

You need a car on the Cape and in Vermont. The drive to Smuggs is pretty nice and you can stop along the way. The way to save money is to take a cab or bus from the airport downtown to someplace like Government Center in Boston where Enterprise will rent you an intermediate size car for two weeks for $533 (with no special discounts, you might do better with AAA or Costco). Boston Airport rentals would be $300 more for the convenience of airport pickup and drop off. You can also use Autoslash.com to watch the rates and rebook if they drop.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Dan,
  Great suggestion ! Funny, I never rent cars in this area, so never thought of that. 

  Please, though, Bailey, check the Saturday and Sunday times that the in-town offices are open. I think that you'll be okay, but their hours are limited on the weekends. There are 3 other Enterprise offices in in-town (off aiport) Boston, too, but Dan's suggestion of Gov't Center is a a very good one. There is one in the Seaport area near South Station, too. I can list the info later (am at work and goofing off).
  B



-


----------



## bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion of checking rates downtown.  Wow, what a difference!

This is now our thought: 
Fly into Boston
Rent car for 1 week in location maybe close to hotel ( we are staying one night on 9/27). Suggestions please as to area.
See sights in Boston.
Take bus from Boston to Burlington and rent car there for one week.
Return flight from Burlington .

Questions???

What are busses like in that part of the country?  Here in California I think only parolees take them.  

What area of Boston would you suggest finding a hotel in?

Where is bus station in Boston?

Thanks


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Have you ever been on a Greyhound bus ? They are usually clean, basic.


You need to contact Greyhound and ask where their Boston pickups are.

As far as I know, it's South Station.  http://www.greyhound.com/en/locations/terminal.aspx?city=040030

Find a hotel near South Station. The waterfront/Quincy Market/Faneuil Hall is convenient to South Station.  Pricey, but convenient. Make sure you return your car the day before, not the morning of.


----------



## bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like the choices for Enterprise are:

Government center
Westin Copley on Huntington
S Boston/Seaport on Dorchester
Prudential Ctr/Back Bay on Bolyston


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 20, 2013)

bailey said:


> Looks like the choices for Enterprise are:
> 
> Government center
> Westin Copley on Huntington
> ...





  You asked about where the bus station was in Boston.


----------



## bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, will return car in Boston on the 27th then take bus from there on the 28th to Burlington and then rent again from there.  Figured it would save us having to drive back to Boston or Manchester to return car and about $400.

Anyway that's the thought for today.


----------



## bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Have you ever been on a Greyhound bus ? They are usually clean, basic.
> 
> Yes...like I said in Northern California it wasn't something you do if you could avoid it whereas I rode one in Minnesota and it was full of normal every day folks.
> 
> Find a hotel near South Station. The waterfront/Quincy Market/Faneuil Hall is convenient to South Station.



Is the waterfront the same as the seaport ?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 20, 2013)

You might want to Google a map. Do you have a Boston tour guide book or map ?

The Seaport is on the water, but a different section. When I said the waterfront, this usually pertains to an area close by & near to/across Quincy Market/Faneuil Hall. It's near to the North End.

The Seaport is near South Station, but going towards South Boston (technically it's in South Boston, but as a Southie girl, it's not really South Boston to us locals) there's not a lot going on there, however, it's about a 10 block walk or cab ride to the Quincy Market/Faneuil Hall.

Enterprise will pick you up.

Maybe you should select your hotel first ? 

Quincy Market/Fanueil Hall is near to Government Ctr and to South Station.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 20, 2013)

http://hotelguides.com/massachusetts/map-boston-ma-hotels.html


----------



## bailey (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks so much Beaglemom3.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 21, 2013)

bailey said:


> Thanks so much Beaglemom3.



  A pleasure. Click on the pink area of the map and that will show the areas that would work for you.

  I'd suggest a travel book on Boston from your library or you can purchase one. Maybe a fold open map, too.  This would be invaluable in trip planning.


----------



## chris1gill (Mar 4, 2013)

As far as busses from Boston, you can take a direct bus out of and into Boston on Megabus for very small money on top of that.... they run twice per day and pick up and drop off at UVM, a cab over to the airport would run 10.00 to pick up the car rental.


----------



## AKE (Mar 5, 2013)

This all sounds way too complex and time consuming and a pain in the neck with luggage. If I was planning on spending some time in Boston then I would take a cab from the airport to a downtown hotel (airport is right downtown so its pretty cheap) and forget about a car while in Boston (parking is expensive and you are not going to need a car). If you use Enterprise for a car rental, then they will pick you up from your hotel and take you to their lot.  I would drive to Smuggs and back - it is not long and it is a pretty drive (we just drove from Boston past the road o Smuggs today) (forget about wasting time on buses, renting a car in Burlington etc because the time you save by not driving back to Boston you will waste waiting for buses, transferring luggage between the bus stop and car rental in Burlington and on and on).


----------



## charford (Mar 8, 2013)

I agree with AKE's plan. I've done the Boston to Smuggs route many times. It's a 3 hour drive from Boston. It's very scenic. Smuggs is 4-5 hours from the Cape. The drive to and from the Cape can be very long if you are travelling during the weekend commutes. If you drive from the Cape to Smuggs, you can take 495 or another route to avoid the worst of the Boston traffic. Burlington is the opposite direction from the Cape, so I wouldn't travel from the Cape to Burlington to Smuggs. 

Alternatively, you could fly into Burlington or Manchester, rent a car from there and drive to the Cape and Smuggs and then drop the car off at the same airport you flew into. I wouldn't recommend going into Boston with a car though. Driving is horrendous there.


----------



## bailey (Mar 10, 2013)

Chris1gill:   Thanks.  I did check out megabus.  They don't have schedules that far in advance but they've gotten good reviews.

AKE:  you make a good point about the time factor.  Something to consider.  

Charford:  hadn't really considered picking up car in Burlington?

This is kinda what we had been thinking :  
Fly into Boston, pick up rental car to drive to Cape and hit Plymouth on the way.
Return car to Boston and spend 1.5 days there.
Take bus in afternoon to Burlington .  (Rental car is either at bus terminal or will pick up in Burlington )
Return car  and fly out of Burlington


----------



## e.bram (Mar 10, 2013)

Seems like a lot of work, effort and expense for not much. Go to Paris instead!


----------



## silentg (Mar 17, 2013)

Why not fly to Providence?  Drive to the Cape, then drive to Vermont and fly home from Burlington? We have done this trip before, can be a fun adventure.
Let me know what you decide. BTW where are you staying on the Cape?


----------



## AKE (Mar 18, 2013)

The drop off charge for a car would be significant if you don't return it from where you rented it (and especially given the distance between Providence and Burlington).


----------



## bailey (Mar 23, 2013)

We're staying at the Cove at Yarmouth.

Thanks everyone for all the advice.  Now just looking for a great price on a one night stay in Boston.


----------

